# Problems with Three phone account



## Omega (7 Sep 2011)

A few months ago, I bought a Three phone with 3,000 introductory, no-expiry texts, pre-loaded.
I double-checked the no-expiry feature with the phone shop before I purchased.
The texts expired after 60 days and Three have acknowledged that the texts were allocated to the account and are "investigating" where they have gone. I used 4 of them, so there should be 2,996 left. This has dragged on for over a month now and they keep fobbing me off with "the team is investigating and we'll get back you", etc. but they never do. They've now stopped replying to my (numerous) e-mails and they do not return any phone calls.
When I call, they say that because the case has been "escalated", a supervisor has to call me back. He/she never does. It's an absolute disgrace. What should I do?


----------



## Knuttell (9 Sep 2011)

Ordinarily you would contact the statutory body responsible for the regulation of the electronic communications sector,in Irelands case this is comreg,however I have had reason to deal with them on two occasions and have found them to be  less than useless.

You could write a letter to the CEO of 3,documenting the case and the very poor service that this customer care team have extended you,I had to resort to this measure after comreg insisted I had no case against my phone provider....Funnily enough the CEO of BT thought differently and rectified my problem almost immediately and assigned an assistant who rang me up once a month afterwards to check that no further problems had arisen.

Do not let them away with this matter,document everything-names and dates.


----------



## EBennet (27 Oct 2011)

DO NOT EVER SIGN A CONTRACT WITH THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!
I switched to Three in the Summer and totally regret it now as they are probably the worst company I have ever had to deal with iN any regard. Awful coverage and even more awful customer service are the key problems. Also never ever pay your bill by credit or debit card as they will debit you twice. I advised my bank about this and my bank told me they that Three do this all the time and as a result they are having them investigated as they have had so many complaints about Three fraudulently taking additional payments from debit and credit cards.


----------



## buster mammy (30 Oct 2011)

i found the same signed up to an 18 mth contract for broadband over the phone never got coverage never worked sent back modem all within 7 days told them and wrote letter to cancel contract, they have hassled me almost every day since, went through com reg same thing worse than useless, definately have nothing to do with them, i even feel like going on the joe duffy show to highlight how bad they are


----------

